# It's that time of year!



## salt and pepper (May 5, 2018)

1 st batch of the year, wild asparagus, blanched & vacummed sealed.








[/IMG]


----------



## Kayelle (May 5, 2018)

You sure can't beat *FREE!*! What's your favorite way to cook them Joey?
I like mine oven roasted with olive oil, garlic, salt and Italian seasoning.


----------



## Addie (May 5, 2018)

salt and pepper said:


> 1 st batch of the year, wild asparagus, blanched & vacummed sealed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Give me the nice thick stalks every time. They have so much flavor. If I like a food and plan on pigging out on it, I want the flavor to come through for me. For me, asparagus should taste like asparagus!


----------



## salt and pepper (May 5, 2018)

Addie said:


> Give me the nice thick stalks every time. They have so much flavor. If I like a food and plan on pigging out on it, I want the flavor to come through for me. For me, asparagus should taste like asparagus!


 

       That was the next batch Addie, I separate the males & females.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 5, 2018)

A thing of beauty!  Look at that asparagus.


----------

